# Anyone have proof that the acceleration actually improved with the latest software update?



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Tesla said they're increasing the power by 5% to all of their cars. Someone claims they already have this update. Any proof?


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Do you have the Stats app? Not sure but it might help you. It’s expensive at 15 bucks, but it does have a zero to 60 timer that might give you some more info.


----------



## Johnston (Oct 12, 2018)

The power increase, as far as I know, has not been implemented yet. My range did go up to 325mi though with 2019.5.15.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Johnston said:


> The power increase, as far as I know, has not been implemented yet. My range did go up to 325mi though with 2019.5.15.


My range went up too.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

The 5% power increase is due after March 15, not as part of the range increase the LR rwd got


----------



## theloneranger08 (Sep 29, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> The 5% power increase is due after March 15, not as part of the range increase the LR rwd got


Yeah that's what I thought too but there's some guy on reddit claiming he already got it. Fake news I guess lol


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

theloneranger08 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too but there's some guy on reddit claiming he already got it. Fake news I guess lol


placebo more likely than anything.


----------



## scottf200 (Sep 21, 2017)

Johnston said:


> The power increase, as far as I know, has not been implemented yet. My range did go up to 325mi though with 2019.5.15.


Other thread post seemed to confirm no extra power. See underlined text.



fast_like_electric said:


> Just received the 2019.5.15 with the supposed range update. Did a 0-60 MPH run just before the update as well. Summary below...
> - No change in 0x352 nominal full pack energy or energy buffer: 76.1 kWh and 3.4 kWh respectively
> - No change in 0x292 SOC numbers (had charged to 81% before and after update)
> - No change in 0x336 drive inverter rating, 235kW (drive) / 60 kW (regen)
> ...


----------



## wcorey (Oct 29, 2017)

theloneranger08 said:


> Tesla said they're increasing the power by 5% to all of their cars. Someone claims they already have this update. Any proof?


I think people are confusing/commingling two different things. Properly reflecting the actual anticipated range 325 for LR RWD, stays the same or drops to 308 for LR-AWD vs uncorking more power through pushing the motors harder or releasing more battery amperage...akin to ludicrous mode but not as dramatic. I have LR-AWD and the before 80% is identical to the after 80%, 245-246.


----------



## Gator Rican (Oct 30, 2018)

My mirrors are no longer taking 1.8s to fold. 

New time is 1.5ish seconds. 

Video proof pending.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Without evidence I can easily say my car feels quicker with the 5.15 update!


----------



## scottf200 (Sep 21, 2017)

2019.8.2 included 5% power increase
Reddit thread


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

scottf200 said:


> 2019.8.2 included 5% power increase
> Reddit thread


I'm not convinced it wasn't already there in 2019.5.15 which had other new functionality (Sentry Mode) missing from its release notes.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

hcdavis3 said:


> Quick question. I installed Maxspider all weather mats yesterday. Since then it seems like I'm not getting the acceleration I was getting prior to installing them. Wondering if the driver side mat prevents the accelerator the accelerator from going all the way down. It's doubtful and of course very subjective. But I'll check it. I also have a 0 to sixty timer on my Stats app, and will try that too. I'll report back later today. Thanks very much.


I don't even know if my accelerator goes all the way to the floor (with or without mats)!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

hcdavis3 said:


> Just tried the full pedal press. It does hit the mat. And I'm not sure if that means anything. I could try it with the mat removed and see if it feels subjectively faster. I guess the only way to tell would be the Stats zero to 60 timer with and without the mat. Thanks very much for your thoughts.


to get an accurate reading, you really need to find a track. Any app, even the race tracking apps, will not be 100% compared to an actual clock.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

hcdavis3 said:


> Quick question. I installed Maxspider all weather mats yesterday. Since then it seems like I'm not getting the acceleration I was getting prior to installing them. Wondering if the driver side mat prevents the accelerator the accelerator from going all the way down. It's doubtful and of course very subjective. But I'll check it. I also have a 0 to sixty timer on my Stats app, and will try that too. I'll report back later today. Thanks very much.


I really want to give this a funny smiley face rating


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

scottf200 said:


> 2019.8.2 included 5% power increase
> Reddit thread


Wow...can't wait to get it! However it seems that early access members get updates a couple of months later than everyone else.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

hcdavis3 said:


> Just tried the full pedal press. It does hit the mat. And I'm not sure if that means anything. I could try it with the mat removed and see if it feels subjectively faster. I guess the only way to tell would be the Stats zero to 60 timer with and without the mat. Thanks very much for your thoughts.


better than those early model s weathertechs.... the acceleration pedal would get stuck behind the mat when floored. This made for some interesting situations


----------



## SniP3r (Jan 26, 2019)

Sucks that everyone didn't get the power increase on the 15th like we were told. Updates take weeks for me to get


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SniP3r said:


> Sucks that everyone didn't get the power increase on the 15th like we were told. Updates take weeks for me to get


The 15th was the scheduled beginning roll-out date. Everybody doesn't get it at once.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

John A Bailey said:


> I really want to give this a funny smiley face rating


Oh go ahead and do it John. 😟


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SniP3r said:


> Sucks that everyone didn't get the power increase on the 15th like we were told. Updates take weeks for me to get


Do you connect your car to WiFi daily?


----------



## wcorey (Oct 29, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> The 15th was the scheduled beginning roll-out date. Everybody doesn't get it at once.


While we're talking about a 5% increase, let's take a close look.
Let's say a Model 3 P is 0-60 in 32/10ths of a second (3.2 secs) a 5% improvement is 30.4/10s or 3.04 secs. What human can discern .16 sec?
Let's say a Model 3 AWD is 0-60 in 245/10th of a second (4.5 secs). a 5% improvement is .2 secs or roughly 2/10th of a sec.
Why are folks staying up at night over 5% improvement. 
I don't believe a 5% performance equates to 5% endurance. if so 5% better range on 310 miles is about 46 miles which would be impressive.

Thoughts?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

wcorey said:


> if so 5% better range on 310 miles is about 46 miles which would be impressive


46 miles would be about 15%. 5% is about 15 miles.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

wcorey said:


> While we're talking about a 5% increase, let's take a close look.
> Let's say a Model 3 P is 0-60 in 32/10ths of a second (3.2 secs) a 5% improvement is 30.4/10s or 3.04 secs. What human can discern .16 sec?
> Let's say a Model 3 AWD is 0-60 in 245/10th of a second (4.5 secs). a 5% improvement is .2 secs or roughly 2/10th of a sec.
> Why are folks staying up at night over 5% improvement.
> ...


I've seen gas car/motorcycle owners pay a lot of money, installation and tuning time for the same increase. Sometimes it requires running premium fuel for the rest of the vehicles life.

A 5% bump in peak HP is very nice, especially considering that it is free and has no downside (potential for more traffic tickets excepted).

I'm interested in this because my 71 year old friend with an degree in automotive technology from the late 1960's/early 1970's told me driving a Tesla is on his "bucket list". It's pretty amazing what he has done in his automotive shop. He used to be a contract manufacturer for a Porche replica manufacturer back in the 1980's. In the 1960's he was down in some third world country showing the poor farmers how to get their produce to city markets by converting their diesel trucks to run on coconut oil (they couldn't afford diesel for the all day journey to market but they had plenty of coconuts). He did one of the nicest ground up Jaguar restorations I've ever seen (recently sold for well over $100,000), he's current restoring one of those older Mercedes diesel sedans that can run without 12V (and he'll plans to run it on vegetable oil), and he's done numerous performance builds of various gas cars. I rebuilt my fuel-injected 1978 VW Rabbit in the 1980's with his supervision (and use of his large well-lit and well-equipped auto shop).

So, I'm looking forward to the disbelief when he drives my P3D this June and the extra 5% on top will just be the frosting on the cake! He still likes to hike, waterski and backpack-style adventure travel around the globe but the P3D might make him sh!t his pants! And, yes, 5% is not a night/day difference but is definitely noticable by most people. It just makes it 5% more insane. Bring it on!


----------



## rlb4 (May 22, 2018)

wcorey said:


> While we're talking about a 5% increase, let's take a close look.
> Let's say a Model 3 P is 0-60 in 32/10ths of a second (3.2 secs) a 5% improvement is 30.4/10s or 3.04 secs. What human can discern .16 sec?
> Let's say a Model 3 AWD is 0-60 in 245/10th of a second (4.5 secs). a 5% improvement is .2 secs or roughly 2/10th of a sec.
> Why are folks staying up at night over 5% improvement.
> ...


The 5% increase does not work like that. It is a 5% increase in max hp. A few people showed that this occurs around 45-50 mph. The 0-60 improvement will be minimal. Maybe 0.1 sec. Most of the power increase will be felt around 45 mph+.


----------



## wcorey (Oct 29, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> 46 miles would be about 15%. 5% is about 15 miles.


Thanks, that very thought occurred to me last night before I fell asleep. I was tired when I wrote that clearly.


----------



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

Tesla remotely increases power output of all Model 3 vehicles through software update


----------



## SniP3r (Jan 26, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Do you connect your car to WiFi daily?


Yes the car lives in my garage which has wifi


----------



## SniP3r (Jan 26, 2019)

wcorey said:


> While we're talking about a 5% increase, let's take a close look.
> Let's say a Model 3 P is 0-60 in 32/10ths of a second (3.2 secs) a 5% improvement is 30.4/10s or 3.04 secs. What human can discern .16 sec?
> Let's say a Model 3 AWD is 0-60 in 245/10th of a second (4.5 secs). a 5% improvement is .2 secs or roughly 2/10th of a sec.
> Why are folks staying up at night over 5% improvement.
> ...


I'll take the free 5% (23ish hp/25-28ish tq.) power increase allowing a 1/10th quicker 0-60 any day (I paid $1200 for 20hp on my MB). The 1/10th quicker to 60 mph makes the P3 5/10th (1/2 second quicker) than the original 3.7 seconds which is a night and day difference. Every tenth Tesla generously takes away gets us closer to the 3.00 which I hope happens someday.


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Oyster Bait said:


> Tesla remotely increases power output of all Model 3 vehicles through software update


Except for the AWD versions....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MrMannilow said:


> Except for the AWD versions....


Patience.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108311946623778821


----------



## wcorey (Oct 29, 2017)

I think there are two things going on here.
1) declaring via software that the max range of the M3LR RWD is 325. It always was in that vicinity if you look at https://teslike.com/range/. I suspect this has more to do with not adversely affecting LRAWD sales by such a 15 mile 'cost' by not buying the RWD. It is far more forgiveable to under-estimate than to over-estimate.
2) Adding 5% power - TBD. I'm not sure how to tell acceleration differences in the 1/10 sec range. On a Dynometer perhaps, but then it's "as measured in the lab". This is the area where perception becomes reality.


----------



## Gator Rican (Oct 30, 2018)

I can clearly tell acceleration differences after washing and waxing my car. It's more of a "feeling" I think...but what a great feeling it is!!


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

wcorey said:


> While we're talking about a 5% increase, let's take a close look.
> Let's say a Model 3 P is 0-60 in 32/10ths of a second (3.2 secs) a 5% improvement is 30.4/10s or 3.04 secs. What human can discern .16 sec?
> Let's say a Model 3 AWD is 0-60 in 245/10th of a second (4.5 secs). a 5% improvement is .2 secs or roughly 2/10th of a sec.
> Why are folks staying up at night over 5% improvement.
> ...


The Mid-Range is listed at getting an increase from 5.6secs to 5.2secs 0-60... Nearly a half second increase I'm sure is a discernible difference... We shall see.


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

garsh said:


> Patience.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108311946623778821


I don't even have my car it's been at service for a week and likely another week or so for some paint corrections. Hopefully it will be ready by the time I get her back 😀


----------



## Talent (May 16, 2018)

I just made a video to see if performance changed much. I didn't notice any major difference, but then again, 5% is really not that major. I also don't think they really specified what performance increases by 5%? Is it 0-60? Top speed? Idk. My video did have some variables but I tried to replicate what I did in November as close as possible. See for yourself.

Model 3 Performance - 5% Increase?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

To answer the original question, yes, I have hard proof, in the logs. Increased torque to motor, increased KW limit to motor, and reduced 0-60 time, straight from the raw CAN data. Can't share it because of beta software, but at least for those of us with RWD, yes it is real!


----------



## wcorey (Oct 29, 2017)

Talent said:


> I just made a video to see if performance changed much. I didn't notice any major difference, but then again, 5% is really not that major. I also don't think they really specified what performance increases by 5%? Is it 0-60? Top speed? Idk. My video did have some variables but I tried to replicate what I did in November as close as possible. See for yourself.
> 
> Model 3 Performance - 5% Increase?


I believe @Mad Hungarian said on M3OC that he believes its 25-35 mph band.


----------

